# painting a small hallway, need opinions.



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

White trim and doors, off white walls.


----------



## jmb324 (Dec 29, 2008)

I see your dilemma..thats a lot of door ways & colors to make cohesive...
this link might help you with finding complimentary colors....
http://www.theblufish.com/hometips/decorating/color/colorwheel/index.html

So you have different options here, based on what you wish to accomplish...
besides choosing a good color...is your goal to make the hallway look longer?
Do you want to give it more impact or to make it blend in so that the doorways are the focal point...

http://www.hgtv.com/decorating/treat-halls-like-every-other-room/index.html

A lighter neutral color will help create a bigger space...
(its hard to guess without having seen the actual colors in each room) but Im thinking a lighter shade of taupe/suede/tan or the creamy ivories..to a gold family? ...those colors should work well with your oranges, greens etc...
Some people choose to do the halls in a bold color to make the white trim and door frames stand out, and give the hall its own identity just as each room has.
Another idea that creates more length/depth..as well as drama is to do bead board/wainscoting and a chair rail on the lower half, painted to match the baseboards & doors/trim and then your color choice on the upper...but thats a bit more ambitious and expensive than just painting.

The living room is usually the most prominent room off the hall so that will be the main color you need to compliment.
good luck with your project.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I painted our hallway white for more light


----------



## JenniferRyan (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi~

The biggest issue is the variable colors in the rooms leading off the hallway. Oranges, pinks, greens...it's a lot to deal with. One solution would be to consider painting the girl's room peach and green to coordinate with the spiced gingerbread. Then choose a warm beige in the same tone as the gingerbread.

The other solution is to pick up a light sage green and carry that into all the rooms. I emphasize the word Light!

Finally, you could just choose a warm beige, let the doors and trims spark it up with their white, and not worry about the hall. Let the rooms themselves do the talking.

Hopes this helps!
Jennifer


----------



## Staticman2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for all ofthe input! I went with a color called "honey oat" which is just a medium shade of an oatmeal, it is on the light side of a beige and looks good enough that the rest of the halls in the house are getting the same color. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

You need to choose some light color for your hallway walls to bring in light and give an impact of a bigger path. light colors make the area look wider whereas dark color give it warmer and smaller look.

Dana


----------

